
Konrad Zuse Internet Archive - fitzwatermellow
http://zuse.zib.de/
======
rumcajz
Worth looking into if you are interested in early history of computers. The
reason why ENIAC is called "first computer" is that it was first fully
electrical computer. These are elecro-mechanic computers predating ENIAC.

